# svnup hanging



## hsn (Dec 8, 2013)

I want to update 9.2 to 10.0 using svnup 1.0. My configuration:


```
[defaults]
work_directory=/var/tmp/svnup
host=svn0.eu.freebsd.org
protocol=http
verbosity=3
trim_tree=0
extra_files=0

[prerelease]
branch=base/stable/10.0
target=/usr/src
```

*I*f *I* run `svnup update` it hangs, even leaving it alone for a few hours did not work.


```
$ sudo svnup prerelease
<< 458 bytes
OPTIONS /base/stable/10.0 HTTP/1.1
Host: svn0.eu.freebsd.org
User-Agent: svnup-1.0
Content-Type: text/xml
DAV: http://subversion.tigris.org/xmlns/dav/svn/depth
DAV: http://subversion.tigris.org/xmlns/dav/svn/mergeinfo
DAV: http://subversion.tigris.org/xmlns/dav/svn/log-revprops
Transfer-Encoding: chunked

83
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?><D:options xmlns:D="DAV:"><D:activity-collection-set></D:activity-collection-set></D:options>
0

Bytes read: 1717, Bytes expected: 1717, g:1, rg:2
# Revision: 259098
# Protocol: http
# Address: svn0.eu.freebsd.org
# Port: 80
# Branch: base/stable/10.0
# Target: /usr/src
# Trim tree: No
# Show extra files: No
# Known files directory: /var/tmp/svnup
<< 559 bytes
REPORT /base/!svn/me HTTP/1.1
Host: svn0.eu.freebsd.org
User-Agent: svnup-1.0
Content-Type: text/xml
DAV: http://subversion.tigris.org/xmlns/dav/svn/depth
DAV: http://subversion.tigris.org/xmlns/dav/svn/mergeinfo
DAV: http://subversion.tigris.org/xmlns/dav/svn/log-revprops
Transfer-Encoding: chunked

ed
<S:update-report xmlns:S="svn:">
<S:src-path>/base/stable/10.0</S:src-path>
<S:target-revision>259098</S:target-revision>
<S:depth>unknown</S:depth>
<S:entry rev="259098" depth="infinity" start-empty="true"></S:entry>
</S:update-report>

0
```


----------



## jmehr (Jan 2, 2014)

Hello,

If you switch to:
	
	



```
branch=base/stable/10
```
or
	
	



```
branch=base/releng/10.0
```
you should be good.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 6, 2014)

STABLE versions only have a major version number. Only releases have a minor version number.


----------

